
Show HN: No Paint - justanothersys
Hi, I&#x27;ve been working on this app about making a painting for a few months now and we have just released a new update: (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nopaint.art)<p>I added commands with parameters you can access by tapping or clicking the grey bar below the No and Paint buttons. You can also use the arrow keys Left and Right for &quot;No&quot; and &quot;Paint&quot;.<p>Since launch we have grown a nice Discord community and have been appreciating some ideas and contributions from users. I&#x27;m not really sure what we will do next! Would love to hear people&#x27;s thoughts.
======
Minor49er
This is surprisingly entertaining and enjoyable. Well done! Here's a piece
that I created with this site:
[https://i.ibb.co/cD0ttLY/index.png](https://i.ibb.co/cD0ttLY/index.png)

